# micro ipod touch



## totof77 (10 Juillet 2009)

bonjours 
je cherche un micro pour mon ipod touch 2G pour utiliser skype j'en ai peut-être trouvé un mais je ne sais pas si il fonctionne avec skype (certain coupe les hauts parleurs)

voici le micro que j'ai trouvé (http://shop.brando.com.hk/mini-caps...od-touch-2g-ipod-nano-4g_p03199c0202d033.html  ). 

pouvais vous me dire si il fonctionne avec skype.
Si non m'indiquer un produit équivalent ne dépassant pas trente euros  

merci 
ps: dsl j'ai mis l'url je sait pas faire un lien


----------



## BlueVelvet (11 Juillet 2009)

... tu auras remarqué qu'ils disent dans les specs que pour l'iPod Touch 2G,
«need to install recording software, like, iTalk Recorder or Easy Recorder»
...
Pour Skype j'utilise les oreillettes Apple avec micro, ça marche impeccablement.


----------



## Valmente (14 Juillet 2009)

idem pour moi, j'ai acheté le casque de l'iPhone (29e) et ça marche très bien (je l'utilise pour le dictaphone et evernote notamment).


----------



## o0mars0o (18 Juillet 2009)

nimporte quel micro-ecouteur compatible iphone marche sur un ipodtouch 2e gen j ai lu a plusieur endroit que pour le 1er gen le micro marche pas mais j en suis pas sur par moi-meme cependant un micro plugger dans la prise a ecouteur te coupe les speaker si c avec les speakers que tu veut utiliser ton micro i te faut un micro qui se connecte en 30 pin doc ebay yen na un paquet

mais les micro-ecouteur marche tres bien et est moins cher alors a toi de voir quelle utilisation precise tu veut bien.j espere tavoir aider


----------



## baluso33 (17 Mai 2010)

je viens d'acheter un ipod 2 G et j'ai trouvé sur le site touchmods des mini microphone noir à un prix dérisoir 8  piece
je l'ai installé et avec skype c'est nickel
il faut télécharger Easy recorder pour 0.79
pour faire dictaphone ou alors il y a un gratuit italk recorder mais je ne l'ai pas télécharger et donc pas d'essai


----------

